# 2 LAN'S --> 2 Gateways?--> 2 Routen?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe hier 2 LAN#s

Intern

10.10.10.0/24 NM 255.255.255.0 GW 10.10.10.1

Extern

192.1680.0/24 NM 255.255.255.0 GW 192.168.0.1

Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, daß die externen Pakete über den externen Gateway kommen und die internen über den Internen Gateway?

eht das überhaupt mit 2 Routen?

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Irgendwie ist mir nicht so klar was du möchtest, wo Pakete herkommen, kannst du nur begrenzt beeinflusse. Wo Pakete hin gehen schon und zwar über die Routen.

Natürlich kannst du zwei Routen festlegen. Vermutlich meinst du das in etwa so.

```

route add 10.10.10.0 gw 10.10.10.1

route add 192.1680.0 gw 192.168.0.1

```

Würde das nicht funktionieren würde das Internet, glaube ich, nicht funktionieren.

Py

----------

## Tinitus

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Irgendwie ist mir nicht so klar was du möchtest, wo Pakete herkommen, kannst du nur begrenzt beeinflusse. Wo Pakete hin gehen schon und zwar über die Routen.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du zwei Routen festlegen. Vermutlich meinst du das in etwa so.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja schon...man müßte allerdings den metric Eintrag ändern. Sonst hat einmal die Route oberste Priorität..mal die Andere.

Aber das muß doch auch anders gehen? Oder?

G. R.

----------

## py-ro

Wieso?

Das sind 2 verschiedene Netze und nur Pakete für diese Netze gehen jeweils dahin. Metric ist doch erst dann interressant, wenn es mehere Routen zu einem Netz gibt oder mehrere Default Routen.

Villeicht solltest du nochmal beschreiben was du genau erreichen willst.

Py

----------

## tazinblack

Also normalerweise hat man nur ein default-gateway.

Aber für bestimmt Zielnetze jeweils zusätzlich eigene Routen.

Also z.B. Du hast zwei NICs eingebaut mit jeweils einer IP drauf :

eth0 192.168.1.10

eth1 10.1.1.10

Soweit bedeutet das, dass er alle IPs im 10.1.1.0 - Netz direkt über eth1 anspricht und alles in 192.168.1.0 über eth0.

Hast Du jetzt im 192.168.1.0 - Netz einen Router (192.168.1.1) hast, welcher (z.B. über ISDN) über einen anderen entfernten Router das Netz 172.20.1.0 anbindet, musst Du eine Route setzen, die aussagt, dass Pakete ins 172.20.1.0 - Netz über den Router 192.168.1.1 zu verschicken sind.

Hast Du jetzt aber noch einen Router, welcher z.B. die Verbindung ins Internet herstellt, also Gateway ist für alle möglichen Netze, dann setzt Du auf ihn das default-gateway.

Wenn jetzt ein Paket zu verschicken ist, prüft Dein Linux zu erst, ob es sich um ein lokales Netz handelt (direkt an eth0 oder eth1). Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, prüft es, ob über eine statische Route das Ziel erreichen kann. Ist das auch nicht der Fall, wird das Paket ans default-gateway gesendet.

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn :

Es wird alles ans default-gateway gesendet, bei dessen Ziel nicht klar ist, wie es erreicht werden soll.

Also im Regelfall hat man für die eigenen Netze Routen und für den Rest ein default-gateway.

Mehrere default-gateways macht meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt ein Ziel zu erreichen.

Also du hats z.B. zwei Internetanschlüsse über zwei verschiedene Provider. Bei Provider1 hast Du eine Flatrate und bei Provider2 einen Volumen- oder Zeittarif.

Dann hast Du zwei default-gateways. Jetzt kannst Du über die Metric sogenannte "Kosten" einstellen.

In Beispiel würdest Du die Kosten für Provider2 höher setzen.

D.h. dann, er soll die Pakete über den "billigen" Provider1 verschicken. Wenn dieser aber nicht funktioniert, soll er sie über Provider2 verschicken.

Da ist dann eine Backup-Lösung. Ist also ein Internetanschluss defekt, nutzt er den anderen, bis der erste wieder geht.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Wie bekomme ich es nun hin, daß die externen Pakete über den externen Gateway kommen und die internen über den Internen Gateway?

 

Gar nicht, denn wie Pakete _zu_ dir kommen entscheidet primär der Absender bzw. Geräte zwischen Absender und dir, über die jeweiligen Routingtabellen. Du kannst lediglich noch entscheiden ob das Packet das da via eth1 ankommt akzeptiert wird oder nicht.

Was du beeinflußen kannst ist der Weg _von_ dir zum Ziel.

Ansonsten siehe tazinblack - wobei in einem gut designtem Netz nur ein Router notwendig sein sollte (aus Clientsicht).

Es ist in den meisten Fällen ein Designfehler/mangel wenn ein (non-multihomed) Client mehr als sein default-GW kennen muß. U.a. gibt es das Mittel 'icmp-redirect' für speziellere Fälle.

Angenommen man hat ein Netz 10.10.10.0/24

- DG: 10.10.10.1

- GW-192.168.0.0/24: 10.10.10.200

- Clients: 10.10.10.1xx

Die Clients erhalten lediglich das DG konfiguriert.

Das DG hat eine Route '192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 10.10.10.200'

Daten von Clients zu 192.168.0.123 werden nun erstmal zum DG geschickt. Dieses erkennt anhand seiner Routingtabelle das es einen anderen lokalen Router gibt der dieses Netz bedient.

DG schickt icmp-redirect an Client 'ehy, gut das du fragst aber nach 192.168.0.0/24 mußte mit 10.10.10.200 reden'

Client denkt sich 'ok, auch recht' und schickt Daten an 10.10.10.200

...

----------

